# Aug Throwdown Voting Thread.



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2014)

OK Folks let get voting. 

1) Cherry wood smoked brisket, brushed with a wild huckleberry sauce and a classic 23 flavor beverage.
View media item 340112
2) Simple brisket with burnt ends and smoked beans as a side.  My drink pairing is ahomebrewed Squatch Slobber American Brown Ale. 
View media item 340113
3) Brisket and Taters. 
View media item 340115
4) Hawaiian Pulled Smoked Brisket In Pineapple Salsa 
View media item 340116
5) Brisket of Champions
Brisket hash topped with a fried egg and smoked jalapeno hollandaise.
Brisket gravy and biscuits.
Sliced brisket with Jeff's Q'sauce.
The drink of choice is a bloody mary with smoked ice
View media item 340117
6) Did someone say Brisket!
View media item 340118

7) Brisket and Comfort.
View media item 340121


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow! Even as a non-brisket gal, this is still such a treat to see and vote for! Great job to all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 10, 2014)

Some top platters there guys. And a tough vote


----------



## knifebld (Sep 10, 2014)

Great job guys, some awesome looking briskets!


----------



## b-one (Sep 10, 2014)

Maybe if samples were available voting would be easier!;) All great looking entries for sure.


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 10, 2014)

b-one said:


> Maybe if samples were available voting would be easier!;) All great looking entries for sure.



Ow yes please


----------



## themule69 (Sep 12, 2014)

Everyone did a very good job
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. They should all be winners 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. But I checked the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

It is no easy thing to do. But I will only vote for one.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## eman (Sep 13, 2014)

#5 got my vote just because they stole the smoked ice bloody mary


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 13, 2014)

Great looking plates!!!  As always everyone really brought it to a whole new level.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice work everyone! Might have to flip a coin here :)


----------



## smoked alaskan (Sep 14, 2014)

I have to vote number 4 for artistic merit but honorable mention to number 6 for having the class to present a porter from Alaskan Brewing Company 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However the plate that made me really wanna take a bite was number 2


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 15, 2014)

Wonderful smokes Y'all.  I'd sit at any of those tables. Tough choices to be sure! 

B


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 18, 2014)

All right the contest is over anyone what to fess up to which plates they did? I thought they were all great!


----------



## paranormalsmoke (Sep 19, 2014)

#2 was mine... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But I have to say #4 was...


----------

